# Euro just hit 1.14



## Tezza (Nov 10, 2016)

Just changed some cash on revolut as it crept to 1.14 overnight. Used revolut card to exchange.


----------



## John H (Nov 10, 2016)

So, Trump's election has had some positive effects


----------



## David Morison (Nov 10, 2016)

My Aviva shares just jumped over 30 points today!


----------



## bellars (Nov 10, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Just changed some cash on revolut as it crept to 1.14 overnight. Used revolut card to exchange.



Are you ForEx trading using Revolut?


----------



## Tezza (Nov 10, 2016)

Isn't that illegal? But if not there are limits on how much you can put in revolut so although you could make a few quid I don't think it's worth the hassle. No all I want is more euros for my pound to get away with .


----------



## bellars (Nov 10, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Isn't that illegal? But if not there are limits on how much you can put in revolut so although you could make a few quid I don't think it's worth the hassle. No all I want is more euros for my pound to get away with .



I can't see why it would be illegal but agree the imposed limits make it hardly worth it. Was just wondering.


----------



## Tezza (Nov 10, 2016)

Just looked it up not illegal but against their t&c

*Restricted Activities*
*9.1 In connection with your use of the Revolut Services, or in the course of your interactions with the Issuing Bank, Revolut Limited, other Users, or third parties, you will not:*
*(X) Use the Revolut Services to trade FX for speculative purposes or for FX arbitrage*
*If your Revolut Account is used to conduct (or to attempt to conduct) Transactions that we believe are not permitted by these Terms of Service (such as one of the activities set forth above) or applicable law, we may, in our sole discretion, and without waiving any of our rights, freeze, close, suspend, terminate or limit your access to the Revolut Services. We reserve the right to refuse to facilitate any Transaction*


----------



## witzend (Nov 10, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Just changed some cash on revolut as it crept to 1.14 overnight. Used revolut card to exchange.



 I had 1.34 when I loaded mine 2 years ago still a bit left so hoping it'll creep up more  before I need to load it again


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 10, 2016)

Now at 1.15


----------



## carol (Nov 10, 2016)

To buy or not to buy?


----------



## John H (Nov 10, 2016)

carol said:


> To buy or not to buy?



Some people keep telling me I know everything and they have convinced me, so wait until Saturday. I will be going to the bank then and the rate will have hit 2 euros


----------



## carol (Nov 10, 2016)

John H said:


> Some people keep telling me I know everything and they have convinced me, so wait until Saturday. I will be going to the bank then and the rate will have hit 2 euros



Let me know!


----------



## Ratchet (Nov 10, 2016)

carol said:


> To buy or not to buy?



That is the question :lol-053:


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Nov 11, 2016)

Still have plenty left I bought 5 am  24th June


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 11, 2016)

1.16 now , how far will it go ?


----------



## carol (Nov 11, 2016)

***** said:


> Caxton and Fairfx both around 1.136 at around 1000hrs
> Trump has done some good!



Don't say that. It puts me off buying!


----------



## Tezza (Nov 11, 2016)

Revolut at this moment 1.1604


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 11, 2016)

good site to keep your eye on it ,if Caxton hits 1.15 may buy a few for next week 
GBP vs EUR Chart, Graph - MoneyWeek


----------



## carol (Nov 11, 2016)

rebbyvid said:


> good site to keep your eye on it ,if Caxton hits 1.15 may buy a few for next week
> GBP vs EUR Chart, Graph - MoneyWeek



Hope you let us know Rob!


----------



## John H (Nov 13, 2016)

Yesterday, I got 200 euros out of the bank at a cost of £172 (£1 =1.16). Last time (31 Oct) it cost £179. The difference will buy me a very nice couple of bottles of Rioja


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> Hope you let us know Rob!


1.4778 Carol its getting there  :lol-053:
update on that :- the rate its showing (not the bank rate) is not the rate when you go to load card (1.36 ):mad1:


----------



## Tezza (Nov 14, 2016)

Where on earth are you getting 1.47 and 1.36???? revolut at the mo is 1.16


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Where on earth are you getting 1.47 and 1.36???? revolut at the mo is 1.16



Tezza, I have Fairfax. What's the thing with Resolut? Is it better in some way?


----------



## Tezza (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> Tezza, I have Fairfax. What's the thing with Resolut? Is it better in some way?


You can check the rate throughout the day and top up and exchange when you see a good rate.  But you dont have to . you can leave sterling on it and get the rate at the time of purchase.  So it is better to keep checking. You can also convert euros back to pounds and use it when you get home.

Revolut - Simply Revolutionary


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Where on earth are you getting 1.47 and 1.36???? revolut at the mo is 1.16



Caxton. I know the bank rate as now is 1.16 ,but Caxton website was showing 1.47 until you logged in it then showed 1.36 . just checked and it is back to normal now showing 1.135 so as usual a couple of cents below the bank rate .


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

Can't find anywhere to get the Resolut card. I heard that they'd stopped them?


----------



## Private (Nov 14, 2016)

*FairFX V Revolut*



carol said:


> Tezza, I have Fairfax. What's the thing with Resolut? Is it better in some way?



A live comparison in last couple of minutes shows £100 onto Revolut resulting in 116.21 Euros, versus 115.6 Euros on FairFX card.
I doubt Revolut will be beaten on exchange rates for the foreseeable future as they are just establishing themselves.
The convenience is the real clincher though. It really is revolutionary in its flexibility for exchanging currencies.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> Can't find anywhere to get the Resolut card. I heard that they'd stopped them?


try this Carol

Revolut - Getting Started


----------



## Private (Nov 14, 2016)

*App only*



carol said:


> Can't find anywhere to get the Resolut card. I heard that they'd stopped them?



It is app only. 
I.e. you can't apply through website, post, telephone call etc. You have to download the app to the smartphone you intend to use to access the service.

_"As long as you have legal residence in the countries mentioned in the section "Where is Revolut available" you can download our app directly from the Google Play or App Store.
At the moment our app is available for iPhones (iOS 8), iPads or Android (4.2) supported phones with a minimum screen size of 3.5 inches. 
Unfortunately Android tablets are not currently supported."_
Source: As rebbyvid posted above.


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

Just downloaded app to apply but told me there was too much demand right now!


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> Just downloaded app to apply but told me there was too much demand right now!


no good to me i aint smart enough for a smartphone


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

rebbyvid said:


> no good to me i aint smart enough for a smartphone



I'm saying nothing! :raofl::raofl:


----------



## Tezza (Nov 21, 2016)

Euro just gone over 1.17 on revolut


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 22, 2016)

Can't download the app, it says my Samsung Galaxy 3 is not compatible.


----------



## carol (Nov 23, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Can't download the app, it says my Samsung Galaxy 3 is not compatible.



You'll probably get the same response as me anyway, which is that they've too many requests at mo and will be in touch. Cheek!


----------



## Private (Nov 23, 2016)

*Patience...*



carol said:


> You'll probably get the same response as me anyway, which is that they've too many requests at mo and will be in touch. Cheek!



I can understand your frustration but they are a young, developing company & their popularity is probably overwhelming their infrastructure right now.
The wait will be worthwhile if you want the best rates in the most convenient manner.

I have no involvement with Revolut, other than as a customer.
I am, however, biased towards supporting small businesses taking on large businesses. In this case it is the banks so I am very happy to help their new competition.


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 23, 2016)

Private said:


> I can understand your frustration but they are a young, developing company & their popularity is probably overwhelming their infrastructure right now.
> The wait will be worthwhile if you want the best rates in the most convenient manner.
> 
> I have no involvement with Revolut, other than as a customer.
> I am, however, biased towards supporting small businesses taking on large businesses. In this case it is the banks so I am very happy to help their new competition.



I don't think I really want to be changing any money on my phone anyway, probably the most insecure way to do it.


----------



## Tezza (Nov 23, 2016)

Use the same security as you would anything financial.Dont use public wifi. then its as safe as any other transaction. Every time you use your cards there is a chance you could be ripped off. This is exactly the same chance.,dummy machines , crooked petrol attendants.


----------



## Tezza (Nov 23, 2016)

Revolut - Simply Revolutionary - Security


----------



## Tezza (Nov 23, 2016)

Just bought some euros at 1.18 yipppeee


----------



## Tezza (Dec 1, 2016)

Just got some more at 1.19


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 1, 2016)

Wait till the Italian referendum Sunday they will be giving them away.


----------



## wildman (Dec 1, 2016)

price is back to pre brexit levels and as the EU falls apart will get even better.


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2016)

wildman said:


> price is back to pre brexit levels and as the EU falls apart will get even better.



Not quite - it was over 1.30 until the Referendum campaign got going - and the reason it has suddenly taken off again is because of the statement by the Secretary of State for Brexit that we are likely to pay to remain in the single market. In other words, the markets are assuming that we will be back where we were before the vote.


----------



## ricc (Dec 1, 2016)

John H said:


> Not quite - it was over 1.30 until the Referendum campaign got going - and the reason it has suddenly taken off again is because of the statement by the Secretary of State for Brexit that we are likely to pay to remain in the single market. In other words, the markets are assuming that we will be back where we were before the vote.



 thats your opinion 

unfortunatly it doest actually mean its "the  reason"   

indeed believing that there is one reason for currency movement does indicate a certain degree of naivity.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 1, 2016)

John H said:


> Not quite - it was over 1.30 until the Referendum campaign got going - and the reason it has suddenly taken off again is because of the statement by the Secretary of State for Brexit that we are likely to pay to remain in the single market. In other words, the markets are assuming that we will be back where we were before the vote.



Is it possible for you to do a post without mentioning brexit?You have totally disregarded the warning from admin last week about posting the same repetitive rubbish which has resulted in a thread being removed earlier and this one might go the same way.Try a few motorhome related posts.


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Is it possible for you to do a post without mentioning brexit?You have totally disregarded the warning from admin last week about posting the same repetitive rubbish which has resulted in a thread being removed earlier and this one might go the same way.Try a few motorhome related posts.



I take it you have also sent a message to Wildman and Haamster for mentioning it before I did. No? Well, there's a surprise. I have ignored nothing. I have commented on things as they come up. If that means mentioning Brexit (and it inevitably has an impact on almost everything at the moment) then so be it. Try to get over your prejudice and read things as they are - and if you care to look at my posting history you will see that I talk about many things to do with wilding.


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2016)

ricc said:


> thats your opinion
> 
> unfortunatly it doest actually mean its "the  reason"
> 
> indeed believing that there is one reason for currency movement does indicate a certain degree of naivity.



Of course it is my opinion - but it is also the opinion of virtually every financial expert you care to name. Naïve? Perhaps - but based on reasoned argument rather than unsupported claims such as "the Eurozone falling apart" which, I notice with interest, you have not criticised for being naïve.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 1, 2016)

John H said:


> I take it you have also sent a message to Wildman and Haamster for mentioning it before I did. No? Well, there's a surprise. I have ignored nothing. I have commented on things as they come up. If that means mentioning Brexit (and it inevitably has an impact on almost everything at the moment) then so be it. Try to get over your prejudice and read things as they are - and if you care to look at my posting history you will see that I talk about many things to do with wilding.



Sadly you are the prejudiced one and have an unhealthy obsession with brexit,it's obvious you are still full of anger and despair.If you keep banging on about it then this thread will get deleted as well because of your blind stupidity.You don't understand that a lot of members are completely fed up with you twisting the argument to blame everything bad on brexit and hearing the same old thing over and over again.


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Sadly you are the prejudiced one and have an unhealthy obsession with brexit,it's obvious you are still full of anger and despair.If you keep banging on about it then this thread will get deleted as well because of your blind stupidity.You don't understand that a lot of members are completely fed up with you twisting the argument to blame everything bad on brexit and hearing the same old thing over and over again.



No anger; no despair; just interest. And if you actually read what I post instead of assuming that you have then you will see that I have blamed nothing on Brexit. Brexit is happening and we have to make the best of it; what I have commented on is others making silly sweeping statements about the EU falling apart without any evidence.  And a lot of members are fed up with you and a few others constantly trying to belittle those who disagree with you.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 1, 2016)

John H said:


> ................you will see that I have blamed nothing on Brexit..................



:lol-049::raofl:


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> :lol-049::raofl:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48805



I look forward to seeing your evidence.............................before you spontaneously combust


----------



## ricc (Dec 2, 2016)

John H said:


> Not quite - it was over 1.30 until the Referendum campaign got going - and the reason it has suddenly taken off again is because of the statement by the Secretary of State for Brexit that we are likely to pay to remain in the single market. In other words, the markets are assuming that we will be back where we were before the vote.




sorry john despite you denying blaming anything on brexit the above post reads as if youre baming the fall in the value of sterling on the brexit campagn and vote and its recent rise on a the comments by the secretart of state for brexit suggesting that the brexit process may result in not a lot of actual change.

on what planet is that not linking currency fluctuations to brexit?


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 2, 2016)

I checked Caxton yesterday and it was 1.16 , it's now 109.65 

I'm on the list for a Revolut card - hope they manage to keep their good rates.


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2016)

ricc said:


> sorry john despite you denying blaming anything on brexit the above post reads as if youre baming the fall in the value of sterling on the brexit campagn and vote and its recent rise on a the comments by the secretart of state for brexit suggesting that the brexit process may result in not a lot of actual change.
> 
> on what planet is that not linking currency fluctuations to brexit?



Yes it does link currency fluctuations to Brexit, just as fluctuations are linked to many and various other economic and political events on every day of the year. Surely nobody would deny that. It was the use of the word "blame" that I was objecting to. There is a world of difference between "blame" and "link". Tides are linked to the gravitational pull of the moon - but it would be very odd to say that tides can be blamed on the moon.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 2, 2016)

Note to self.

Don't drink tea while reading forum. It ends up all over the monitor when I burst out laughing.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 2, 2016)

I`ve still about 100 euros left in cash from the last trip, what will they be worth when we next go abroad


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 2, 2016)

The money men[ w###### bankers ]  etc. will use any excuse to rip us off the latest is Brexit ,get used to it ,  it is going to happen , who cares any way , do not mess with us Oldies hee hee

:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 2, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> The money men[ w###### bankers ]  etc. will use any excuse to rip us off the latest is Brexit ,get used to it ,  it is going to happen , who cares any way , do not mess with us Oldies hee hee
> 
> :lol-053::lol-053:



While it is making a difference of around -€150 a month to my pitance of a pension (compared to just about any other EU pension) since the referendum, I care, you're damn right I care.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 2, 2016)

*Question time*

Did anyone watch question time last night?  I found it very interesting.

Now the two gentlemen have had their "Duel", could someone clarify why Revolut is a good product please.

I have the Halifax 'Clarity Card' and find it works really well using the true bank exchange rate conversion and does not apply fees.

Is it purely the exchange rate aspect?, or does it also offer other services worthy for a WCer?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 2, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Did anyone watch question time last night?  I found it very interesting.
> 
> Now the two gentlemen have had their "Duel", could someone clarify why Revolut is a good product please.
> 
> ...





If you withdraw cash on the Clarity Card doesn`t it have to be repaid within 48 hours to prevent any charges  ?


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 2, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> While it is making a difference of around -€150 a month to my pitance of a pension (compared to just about any other EU pension) since the referendum, I care, you're damn right I care.


How is it making a difference to your pension?unless you are drawing it as a resident foreign of course ? or do you mean your spending power when across the water?


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 2, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> If you withdraw cash on the Clarity Card doesn`t it have to be repaid within 48 hours to prevent any charges  ?



I think it's something like that - there's a whole other thread somewhere where it's discussed - might even have been on the original Revolut thread?


----------



## Stanski (Dec 2, 2016)

*Revolut & halifax*



Wooie1958 said:


> If you withdraw cash on the Clarity Card doesn`t it have to be repaid within 48 hours to prevent any charges  ?



I'll check - I did use it for cash at end of last trip which is probably only second time ever as debit card malfunctioned.  Didn't realise the 48hr repayment aspect.

Senility has set in I guess - I have never owned a prepaid account before, now better understand the comparison between Revolut and Halifax.  

REVOLUT - You put money on it and then squander it.
HALIFAX - You squander money and then put money in to pay it back.

With Revolut - 
1.  Do you have charges for taking the money out at the ATM?
2.  Can you use it as a debit card to pay for items?


----------



## Private (Dec 2, 2016)

*Revolut*



Stanski said:


> ... could someone clarify why Revolut is a good product please.
> 
> I have the Halifax 'Clarity Card' and find it works really well using the true bank exchange rate conversion and does not apply fees.
> 
> Is it purely the exchange rate aspect?, or does it also offer other services worthy for a WCer?



Taken from a previous post of mine....

"_I would just like to stress that the big benefit of Revolut is being able to 'lock into' a known/good rate. Although the Halifax Clarity card will give you the best rate at the time of purchase, if the pound is weak at that point then it can't be a 'good' rate; just the best rate at that moment in time.
I have WeSwap and the Clarity card and still find Revolut unbeatable due to being able to 'lock into' the best rates as they (sometimes only briefly) appear. _"

Source:
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...l-winter-cash-advice-2.html?highlight=revolut
Post #13


----------



## Private (Dec 2, 2016)

*Revolut*



Stanski said:


> I'll check - I did use it for cash at end of last trip which is probably only second time ever as debit card malfunctioned.  Didn't realise the 48hr repayment aspect.
> 
> Senility has set in I guess - I have never owned a prepaid account before, now better understand the comparison between Revolut and Halifax.
> 
> ...



1. First £500 fee free per month
2. Yes


----------



## Private (Dec 2, 2016)

*Revolut*

_"ATM withdrawals - Free up to £500 (or equivalent) per calendar month, 2% thereafter."_

Source:
Revolut - Getting Started

Expand "Are there any charges?"


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> If you withdraw cash on the Clarity Card doesn`t it have to be repaid within 48 hours to prevent any charges  ?



Yes but it is easy to set up a system for paying it off if you have access to the internet. It takes me about 30 seconds every time I use my Clarity Card for cash withdrawals and there is no monthly limit.


----------



## Private (Dec 2, 2016)

*Debit & Credit*

The Revolut card is a Debit Card.
The Halifax Clarity Card is a Credit Card.

With a Debit Card you are using your own money at the point of purchase.
With a Credit Card you are using someone else's money at the point of purchase.

I use a Credit Card on any purchase where I may need Section 75 Protection.
I use a Credit Card whenever I make an internet purchase in case of fraud.

I use a Debit Card for foreign transactions using rates that have been set in advance (except in cases above).
If at the time of a purchase the current rate is better than my pre-loaded debit card rate (not yet so far) then I would use a credit card for the purchase.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 2, 2016)

*HALIFAX - CASH WITHDRAWAL Charges*

Thanks Wooie1958, JohnH and Private,

You learn something new every day - especially here on WC.
I have looked at the statements for my Halifax Clarity and found I paid £3.30p interest for the cash withdrawal of approx £300.

*48hr PAYMENT*
Checked for the 48hr repayment aspect and nothing found - now need to read T&C's at some time in the future, but thanks to all above as I see you are on top of this and use this function.

From how you describe your practice JohnH I assume the whole balance is paid off when you make your transfer, as I guess you cannot pick and choose specific finance actions within the statement.

*REVOLUT*
Thanks Private for info - will now read up.  
I recall Carol earlier discussing this and indicating that she needed to download an App.  Installing Apps on phones is not an activity I do ( Downloading Apps on a Tablet is a rare event ) so again assume to manage the account access is available as well via website.

Caution
As an aside - I read in a computer magazine this week that youngsters below the age of 25 are more likely to ignore phishing warnings and are more susceptible to bank fraud because of their laxidazical attitude to internet security.
Since our return to UK 3 weeks ago I have had approx 3 calls a week suggesting my computer or router has a weakness and I should help the caller establish what is wrong.  The last one was an indian voice with the name Peter Williams.  Of course I help them and they get quite agitated once they realise I am pulling their string.


----------



## Dowel (Dec 2, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> The money men[ w###### bankers ]  etc. will use any excuse to rip us off the latest is Brexit ,get used to it ,  it is going to happen ,
> 
> *
> who cares any way , do not mess with us Oldies hee hee*
> ...



In complete agreement with your comments about bankers but sadly not with the comment about who cares, some of us have already suffered and suspect we will again.

The bankers upset the world economy in 2007-08, and if you were unfortunate enough to have invested money for care in old age with NHFA / HSBC screwed their investors and then tried to avoid paying fair compensation. 
Banks profit from every situation including Brexit because their global reach lets them move money and staff to wherever best suits them. The common folk like me are not considered in their plans, we are just cannon fodder. The UK earns a very significant part of its income from financial transactions in the City of London but if it suits the banks this may disappear off shore.

Politicians are now admitting that we cannot control immigration and we may have to pay the EU to access an open, tariff free, market.
I see that the government are preparing plans to "streamline" the NHS and I hear pundits suggesting that pensioners have done too well in recent years and there may need to be an adjustment in future years - what price the "triple lock" then. Will Brexit transform our economy and save us Oldies from falling pensions once we are out of the EU? I doubt it in the years I have left.
I believe the Tories dare not reconsider Brexit because they fear UKIP and middle of the road voters have no party to vote for. 

If you vindiboy are doing well out of this situation and truly believe you are exercising power I am pleased for you but I think many of us will be poorer and many "Oldies" cannot now earn enough to repair their finances. I do hope our economy survives and profits from Brexit for your sake and mine.

Apologies for dragging this thread off topic again but although everybody knows that we, the population in general, do not run the country many hide their heads in the sand or whistle in the dark to keep their spirits up.

I am very pleased to learn more about the original topic, the Revolut card and how it can help manage foreign exchange, thank to all for posts on that subject.


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 2, 2016)

Stanski said:


> *REVOLUT*
> Thanks Private for info - will now read up.
> I recall Carol earlier discussing this and indicating that she needed to download an App.  Installing Apps on phones is not an activity I do ( Downloading Apps on a Tablet is a rare event ) so again assume to manage the account access is available as well via website.




You need to apply for the card via the app on your phone - but it's "full" at the moment so all they let you do is add yourself to the waiting list (you give them your email address and they'll contact you when the cards become available). 

We use Caxtonfx - another pre-pay card - we've never paid any charges but the rates aren't as good as revolut.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a Halifax Clarity Card. The rate I would get today if I withdrew cash from a machine here in Spain is 1.185.

Pat


----------



## maingate (Dec 2, 2016)

Dowel said:


> In complete agreement with your comments about bankers but sadly not with the comment about who cares, some of us have already suffered and suspect we will again.
> 
> The bankers upset the world economy in 2007-08, and if you were unfortunate enough to have invested money for care in old age with NHFA / HSBC screwed their investors and then tried to avoid paying fair compensation.
> Banks profit from every situation including Brexit because their global reach lets them move money and staff to wherever best suits them. The common folk like me are not considered in their plans, we are just cannon fodder. The UK earns a very significant part of its income from financial transactions in the City of London but if it suits the banks this may disappear off shore.



I get no pleasure from saying this but if you have gone to the trouble of investing large sums of money, the least you need to do is to keep an eye on their performance and the current Financial trends.

We had large amounts invested between Scottish Widows and Aviva. They were both 5 year schemes recommended by Barclays and opened in 2006. There were penalty clauses for early closure and withdrawal, 10% the first year decreasing to 6% in the second year.

As the Bankers misbehaviour started to bite, I hung on until I entered the first day of the third year of the schemes. I then closed them and paid a penalty of 4% loss on the total sum available at that time. We made nothing on them but left the money in an easy access account until the Stock Market bottomed out in 2009. I then put the lot into Unit Trusts and Fund of Fund schemes. It was the best option and has really paid off financially. We have withdrawn a number of large amounts over the years but still have a lot more than we initially invested. The beauty of it is that all of it is now in Share ISAs and is totally Tax Free.

Another bonus is that we were recently contacted by Barclays regarding the Financial advice they gave us and there is a chance that we will be given some compensation. Mind you, knowing Barclays, I am not holding my breath.


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2016)

Stanski said:


> From how you describe your practice JohnH I assume the whole balance is paid off when you make your transfer, as I guess you cannot pick and choose specific finance actions within the statement.



That is correct. We are old-fashioned about credit cards - we didn't have one until debit cards all started charging for foreign cash withdrawals and treat it now as a debit card by paying off all transactions straight away. I know that we have a month or more to pay off non-cash transactions but hate debt and old habits die hard  

If you look at your Clarity Card statement online, you will see that any transaction you have completed within the past 48 hours will be listed as "pending"; it is not until that transaction is processed that the interest starts kicking in on cash withdrawals. Thus you have 48 hours to pay it off. They don't tell you about this, of course - we found out by practice and in all the years we have used the Clarity Card have only ever paid 17p of interest because I left paying off a cash withdrawal slightly over that limit. Never again - think of all the things I could have spent that 17p on!


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 2, 2016)

We to use Halifax clarity card. I think you will find that any payment clears cash withdrawals first . We sometimes leave purchases till end of month and clear them then. To date no interest or fees paid


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 2, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> We to use Halifax clarity card. I think you will find that *any payment clears cash withdrawals first* . We sometimes leave purchases till end of month and clear them then. To date no interest or fees paid



That's what I understood too and I've never paid any interest yet on my Clarity card. They always seem to top the charts for exchange rates on any given day and don't charge any transaction or commision fees on payment for goods or cash withdrawal... so far anyway. 

One little tip just in case there's anyone who doesn't know... if you pay for goods overseas, always opt to pay in the local currency. The shop will ask if you want to pay in pounds but don't... the exchange rate from Clarity (and maybe others?) is better that way.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 2, 2016)

Halifax UK | Clarity Credit Card | Credit Cards


Go to *Common Enquiries*  > *4. How much will I be charged for withdrawing cash abroad?*


It says they do not charge a fee for withdrawing cash but interest is charged from the date of withdrawal.



I`m sure i`ve read somewhere that if you pay the cash back within 48 hours of withdrawal then no interest is charged either.

I`ve never done this as i only use our Clarity Card for fuel in the 24 hour / automated fuel stations and any balance is paid in full each month.

This is because they do not accept the Caxton FX card which we use for everything else.


----------



## IanH (Dec 2, 2016)

*Does it really matter??*

Hi

Let's throw this into the discussion

£100 at 1.34 E's to the £ gets you 134E's
£100 at 1.14 E's to the £ gets you 114E's

So, a difference of 20E's less per £100

Let's consider a week to France

You pay your ferry/tunnel etc in £'s before you go, and for the return trip, the E's are of no consequence here

You get to Froggie where diesel is about the same /liter in E's as it is in £'s here, so, cheaper

You stay in Aires, poss free certainly cheap, or in Municipal camp sites, a lot cheaper than here, and, IMHO usually a lot better too.

Food, in supermarkets, roughly the same price as here

Wine, in supermarkets, a bit cheaper, though not a lot, than here

I could go on.

In reality, you are on holiday, in your own truck, in a foreign country, so is the exchange rate really that important

Excluding ferries, if you spend 500E's in the week (not fuel as it is cheaper than UK) then you spend 500/1.14 = £438, if it was the old rate you'd spend 500/1.34 = £373, difference £65!!! Unless you're on a real tight budget ( and MH's are NOT cheap) is it really that important??

Hard hat now on for the Yorkie/Jock replies!!:sad:


----------



## iampatman (Dec 2, 2016)

IanH said:


> Hi
> 
> Let's throw this into the discussion
> 
> ...



I guess for a week in France the £65 you quote in your example may be acceptable. Consider a month in France - £260 - now its looking a bit expensive. Consider a 6 month trip through France, Spain, Portugal and back again - £1500!!!
That's maybe why folk who spend a fair bit of time in Europe in their motorhomes look to get the best exchange rate they can with the least, or preferably no fees or commissions. That's why they share their experience here to help other folk get the most for their money. Ten months ago I was getting €1.40 to the pound. Today it's a touch under €1.19. It hasnt stopped me coming to Europe but I do try to get the best rate at all times.

Pat


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2016)

IanH said:


> Hi
> 
> Let's throw this into the discussion
> 
> ...



For a short trip you are probably correct but several of us spend at least half the year in the Eurozone. The sterling/euro rate at present is about 15% lower than it was last winter - and 15% of anybody's expenditure for at least half the year is very significant.


----------



## IanH (Dec 2, 2016)

*Does it really matter*

Hi and thanks to all who have responded.

Clearly we'd all like to be back to 1.34E's to £ but its not going to happen any time soon.

Mrs H is of the Yorkie variety, to whom an English £5 note is an ENORMOUS sum of money, so I hear where you're coming from!!

Fact is this is the current rate and this is what we're stuck with, for now, until the EU dissolves circa May 2017.

With reference to the £1500 difference for 6 months, that's 1500/180 = £8.33 per day, clearly undesirable but hardly life threatening when you consider an average (not new even) Mh costs circa £30,000, and can be described as a luxury item (few actually NEED one, we all WANT one!)

As an aside, as I have said, Mrs H, the Yorkie, keeps receipts for all of our trips and the result is interesting. Included is the fuel Norfolk to Newhaven and back, the 2 ferry crossings and all expenses in France. We don't stint ourselves, neither do we throw money around, but, for example, we eat out for lunch every day and buy wine/cheese for the evening etc etc, i hope you know what I mean. 

So far, every trip has worked out at more or less exactly £1/mile!!!!

Incidentally we also do airborne holidays, and the Mh works out at circa 50% of the costs of even quite cheap ones, including the poor exchange rate, which I find surprising.


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2016)

IanH said:


> Fact is this is the current rate and this is what we're stuck with, for now, until the EU dissolves circa May 2017.



But there is no one rate. The whole point of this discussion is that there are variable rates and by using the system carefully you can maximise what you get. You may not think it worth doing - fair enough - but there are plenty of us who do (especially those who spend a lot of time in the Eurozone). And if you are banking on the Eurozone dissolving in May 2017, I wouldn't hold your breathe!


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 2, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> How is it making a difference to your pension?unless you are drawing it as a resident foreign of course ? or do you mean your spending power when across the water?



Exactly that - drawing it here in France.


----------



## ricc (Dec 2, 2016)

at the other end of the scale my daughter is doing a 2 year masters degree in holland, the young are probably harder hit because theyve got no real assets or reserves to draw on. most retired motor homers do have some capital reserves/kids inheritance that they can draw on when current income isnt quite enough.

some sort of contingincy plan for currency flucuation has to be part of anybody's plan for living in a different country/economic zone  to the one their money is coming from.. whether its drawing on capital , cutting spending or whatever.


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2016)

ricc said:


> at the other end of the scale my daughter is doing a 2 year masters degree in holland, the young are probably harder hit because theyve got no real assets or reserves to draw on. most retired motor homers do have some capital reserves/kids inheritance that they can draw on when current income isnt quite enough.
> 
> some sort of contingincy plan for currency flucuation has to be part of anybody's plan for living in a different country/economic zone  to the one their money is coming from.. whether its drawing on capital , cutting spending or whatever.



I agree that it is the young who will be hardest hit and I agree that we should all have contingency plans but that doesn't mean we should not try to maximise the exchange rate we can get, which is what this thread is all about.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 2, 2016)

IanH said:


> Hi
> 
> Let's throw this into the discussion
> 
> ...



Dont forget that the UK imports much food ,fuel and other goods and if the pound doesn't recover then UK brits will be paying more . Fancy a 20% increase in your food and fuel bills ? I think that was one of the most important facts that was hidden from voters in the referendum.


----------



## IanH (Dec 2, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Dont forget that the UK imports much food ,fuel and other goods and if the pound doesn't recover then UK brits will be paying more . Fancy a 20% increase in your food and fuel bills ? I think that was one of the most important facts that was hidden from voters in the referendum.



Not going to happen, stop worrying unnecessarily. If you live in the UK you live in a country with the 5th biggest economy in the world
Either way, the EU will dissolve soon, poss mid 2017, watch my lips!!


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 2, 2016)

I dont worry.

Uk also has one of the biggest debts.

A weak currency will always lead to expensive imports irrespective of the EU surviving or not


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 2, 2016)

IanH said:


> Not going to happen, stop worrying unnecessarily. If you live in the UK you live in a country with the 5th biggest economy in the world
> Either way, the EU will dissolve soon, poss mid 2017, watch my lips!!



I'm afraid it is going to happen, so long as the £ stays weak. There is simply no possibility of imported goods not facing a price rise if the £ is buying less. As for the EU dissolving there is very little chance of that either, particularly after the other 27 countries see what an absolute shambles the UK is in trying to fathom out Brexit. Who in their right mind would take that on. The last time I looked France had overtaken the UK as the 5th biggest economy in the world, but this calculation also depends on what the £ is worth on the day. However the amount that people are borrowing in the UK is the downside. At the end of September 2016 the population of the UK owed £1.503 trillion. This is up an extra £1036.58 per UK adult from the end of September 2015. The average total debt per household including mortgages was £55,683 in September. And this is simply unsustainable, so if anywhere is going to go down the pan it will probably not be Greece or Italy or Spain, but could well be the UK.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 2, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Exactly that - drawing it here in France.


 The problem is that exchange rates will rise and fall, a fact of life, folks  leave GB and live in France , Spain , Germany Portugal etc and have a great life , but un fortunately bubbles burst, this is happening now, but it will change again, it always does , this is why folks should not burn bridges, one never knows when one may want to cross them again.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 2, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> The problem is that exchange rates will rise and fall, a fact of life, folks  leave GB and live in France , Spain , Germany Portugal etc and have a great life , but un fortunately bubbles burst, this is happening now, but it will change again, it always does , this is why folks should not burn bridges, one never knows when one may want to cross them again.



Of course that is correct that exchange rates fluctuate, and while I still have some money in £'s in UK eventually that will all end up as €'s (apart from my pension). I have no bridges left to burn, and have no need to come back to the UK, my home now is here in France. And if I were to leave France it would be for another EU/ Euro country, maybe Spain, but I have no need or desire to return to the UK.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 2, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> The problem is that exchange rates will rise and fall, a fact of life, folks  leave GB and live in France , Spain , Germany Portugal etc and have a great life , but un fortunately bubbles burst, this is happening now, but it will change again, it always does , this is why folks should not burn bridges, one never knows when one may want to cross them again.



If leaving the EU is such a great idea, why has pound fallen? I repeat a weak pound is not good for UK consumers either in UK or abroad , inmho.


----------



## witzend (Dec 2, 2016)

Shoulda waited..............................last thing friday 1 GBP =1.19204EUR on its way back


----------



## Stanski (Dec 2, 2016)

*Effective use of resources*

You have made some interesting observations which is deserving of comment - got yer hard hat ready.



IanH said:


> ... Clearly we'd all like to be back to 1.34E's to £ but its not going to happen any time soon.....


I think you might be surprised - the current rate of increase implies it may be earlier than you predict.



IanH said:


> ... Fact is this is the current rate and this is what we're stuck with, for now, until the EU dissolves circa May 2017.


Disagree - it is not what we are stuck with - since Tezza started the thread the rate has moved up 4 cents - so not stuck.  
Why do you think the EU will dissolve in May 1?  A bit over-dramatic remark methinks. 



IanH said:


> ... With reference to the £1500 difference for 6 months, that's 1500/180 = £8.33 per day, clearly undesirable but hardly life threatening when you consider an average (not new even) Mh costs circa £30,000, and can be described as a luxury item (few actually NEED one, we all WANT one!)


When we travel Europe we work on a budget of £300/week as a target, so £1500 is potentially 5 week of travel - so for us and probably a lot of others a large amount.  [Our recent trip to Canada was an extravaganza not normal for us]
To suggest £30000 is average MH value is in my opinion a tad incongruous to members -  not everyone has a vehicle of this value on this forum.  It has got me thinking though and wonder what the average valuation of members would be?



IanH said:


> ... We don't stint ourselves, neither do we throw money around, but, for example, we eat out for lunch every day and buy wine/cheese for the evening etc etc, i hope you know what I mean.


 May have misconstrued this - We certainly dont eat out every day - sometimes it's raining.



IanH said:


> ... So far, every trip has worked out at more or less exactly £1/mile!!!!


An interesting statistic and got me thinking if I experienced the same in our way of travelling.

My very rough mental calcs for 10000 mile annual suggest a typical mile travelled is 20p for fuel & tyres, 8p for Ins, MOT, Tax, Service, 1p for ferries & tolls, so lets say 30p per mile inc depreciation thus you have 70p/mile x 10000 = £7000 for spending.  

I have calculated using 2 x 60day trips plus UK trips of 30 days in total = 150 days.  This is an average of 67mile per day which for us is not unusual = £20.10p for vehicle and journey each day = £141 per week so leaving £159 to spend on ourselves to meet our £300/week target.
We rarely use campsites so often find £22 a day for food, entrance fees and general living is typical so £154/week.

So the conclusion is a weekly bill of £295 and 469 miles.  This works out at 62.9p per mile. and surprisingly on budget.  Problem is that I do irregular and opportunist things so some costs not included which would increase the total by 2 to 3p 



IanH said:


> Incidentally we also do airborne holidays, and the Mh works out at circa 50% of the costs of even quite cheap ones, including the poor exchange rate, which I find surprising.


I hardly ever do airborne hols, but from other experiences and comparing advertised holiday and cruise excursions to similar destinations I would agree with you the MH is much cheaper and I would add that usually a more pleasing experience with so many diverse experiences achieved. 

You can take yer hat 'orf now.  
Thanks for the opportunity to discuss.  I'll now go and get my tin hat ready.


----------



## ricc (Dec 3, 2016)

i gather that italy is having a referendum on cutting the size of its parliament, the current pm has said he will resign if theres not a yes vote.  poles indicate a massive no vote, italians are scared that parliamentary reform will stop the run of coalition governments leading to a one party state and a virtual dictatorship, at least for the life of a parliament.
if the pm resigns and a general election happens in early spring , the main oposition parties will campain on the basis of leaving the euro, and will be expected to form the next coallition gov.

IF italy leaves the euro, will it survive as a currency, and will exchange rates with the pound be effected...

over to the crystal ball gazers


----------



## IanH (Dec 3, 2016)

*You'll not need your tin hat*



Stanski said:


> You have made some interesting observations which is deserving of comment - got yer hard hat ready.
> 
> 
> I think you might be surprised - the current rate of increase implies it may be earlier than you predict.
> ...



Answers in same order as yours:-

No-one knows how the exchange rate will rise, or how soon. I'd be surprised, and pleased if it got back to 1.34 this year

Re EU dissolving, it is well on the cards, though perhaps not as soon as I'd like! Italy and Austria have major referendums/elections this weekend, the repercussions of those will be interesting, particularly Italy In the spring we have the possibility of Marine Le Pen getting higher up the food chain in France. Our French friends are of the opinion that 50% of the Froggies would vote for Frexit! A very no EU Dutchman is well placed to win in Holland, Holland was the first country, after our referendum, to say the'd have one as soon as they could too.

If your budget is £300 per week in France, and why not, then at an exchange rate of 1.14 you'll get 342E thingys, at 1.34 you'll get 402. A difference of just 60E's. Is that really enough to make you think of not going, surely the better option (bearing in mind that none of us can influence the rate) is to go for 15% less time then the rate is effectively the same!!!

I'd be interested in MH value as well, I didn't just pick the £30k figure out of the air, went through the latest MMM mag and averaged several pages of ads, the answer was close to £30k. I had no intention to be incongruous, mine is only worth £6 to £7 k depending on view point!

Our calcs for the cost per mile of a, for example, French trip are different to yours. I ignore tax/mot/insurance and, for some, depreciation, as these are fixed costs you can't avoid, they cost you just that sitting on the drive. We pay for more or less everything by CC and some cash, we know how much cash we start with and how much is left. The CC slips are all saved and added up, in this way we know exactly what we have spent door to door here, incl ferries. So far, it has worked out at £1 per mile, everyone's will be different, but that's our more or less exact cost.
It surprises me that we last did 2 weeks in France, total bill was circa £700 that's a week in France all inclusive, for just £175 each!! Try getting an all incl to Spain for that!!

Hope this helps, I never intend to offend anyone in a post (though some need it!!!) just observations of what may or not be reality!


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 3, 2016)

There is also the Austria elections on Sunday where 1 candidate has suggested an EU referendum if he wins.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 3, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> There is also the Austria elections on Sunday where 1 candidate has suggested an EU referendum if he wins.


 
Yes, Nobert Hofer an extreme far right candidate who probably has about as much chance of winning as the similar Marine Le Pen has in France come the elections there. We will be on a very slippery slope if these type of politicians start taking control, we will have enough problems with Trump.


----------



## John H (Dec 3, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> There is also the Austria elections on Sunday where 1 candidate has suggested an EU referendum if he wins.



Or maybe not............................... Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News


----------



## John H (Dec 3, 2016)

And maybe not, again No EU exit for us, say Italy's on-the-rise Eurosceptics | World news | The Guardian


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 3, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> If leaving the EU is such a great idea, why has pound fallen? I repeat a weak pound is not good for UK consumers either in UK or abroad , inmho.


UK economy is manipulated by the big money men, if they can make a buck by moving money from A to B they will do this, sell shares here , buy there, that is what drives our economy, markets get twitchy and value of the pound falls and rises accordingly, that is market trading and democracy, like it or lump it, that is how it is .


----------



## Private (Dec 3, 2016)

*Cheque Debt*



John H said:


> That is correct. We are old-fashioned about credit cards - we didn't have one until debit cards all started charging for foreign cash withdrawals and treat it now as a debit card by paying off all transactions straight away. I know that we have a month or more to pay off non-cash transactions but hate debt and old habits die hard
> 
> If you look at your Clarity Card statement online, you will see that any transaction you have completed within the past 48 hours will be listed as "pending"; it is not until that transaction is processed that the interest starts kicking in on cash withdrawals. Thus you have 48 hours to pay it off. They don't tell you about this, of course - we found out by practice and in all the years we have used the Clarity Card have only ever paid 17p of interest because I left paying off a cash withdrawal slightly over that limit. Never again - think of all the things I could have spent that 17p on!



Hating debt is obviously a good thing but I would like to make a point or two about credit card debt.

Owing money on a credit card (with a direct debit set up on it to pay off the full balance when it is due) is little more of a debt than using a cheque. With a cheque you still get to take the goods out of the store days before your money actually lands in the vendors coffers. With a credit card it is the same principle if you pay off the balance in full when it is due. They are both short term debt.

I only mention this as I know lots of the older generation are/were happy using cheques, but not credit cards.
Credit cards are an essential tool for good financial operation.
Debit cards should always be avoided for online transactions & for use in risky locations (e.g. restaurants, small fuel stations etc.). Using a credit card instead of a debit card means you are putting the bank's money at risk rather than your own. When trying to resolve fraudulent transactions there is a big difference between challenging a transaction over your money as opposed to the bank's money. With a credit card you get to refuse to pay for the transaction until the investigation is settled, whereas on a debit card you are without your money whilst the investigation is ongoing.

Section 75 protection is also of massive value. It is free insurance for every major purchase & nobody with good financial standing should be making large financial purchases on debit cards rather than a credit card.

Anybody hating debt & not having a credit card because of that hate needs to re-appraise credit cards. 

Hating credit cards because of the financial trail or the money it makes for banks I can understand!

As the quote used above shows, old habits can die. I'm pleased you have challenged them John H & I'm right with you on the 17p issue.


----------



## maingate (Dec 3, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> There is also the Austria elections on Sunday where 1 candidate has suggested an EU referendum if he wins.



It is a bit pointless believing anything in the News these days.

The leading papers run the same story but have diametrically opposed likely outcomes.

If they didn't, forum life would be very boring. :dance:


----------



## John H (Dec 3, 2016)

Private said:


> Hating debt is obviously a good thing but I would like to make a point or two about credit card debt.
> 
> Owing money on a credit card (with a direct debit set up on it to pay off the full balance when it is due) is little more of a debt than using a cheque. With a cheque you still get to take the goods out of the store days before your money actually lands in the vendors coffers. With a credit card it is the same principle if you pay off the balance in full when it is due. They are both short term debt.
> 
> ...



We all have our own prejudices and most of them aren't logical. For example, my old-fashioned attitude to debt didn't stop me taking out a mortgage  .
I agree with everything you say .......................................... especially the 17p bit


----------



## Stanski (Dec 3, 2016)

*THE EU and SOME*



IanH said:


> ... I'd be surprised, and pleased if it got back to 1.34 this year


So would I and maybe if the referendums suggested happen then it will weaken the Euro quicker. It might knock our exports as they become expensive but I would like to see 1.25 as a minimum - because we are worth it.



> ... Re EU dissolving, it is well on the cards, though perhaps not as soon as I'd like!


EU membership enhanced our lives in more than one way, significant was how we as an Island viewed travel and how simple it became.  I recall the torment of travelling Europe in the 80's with passport controls and visa docs, also having to maintain different coins for the various countries passed through (not that this is dissimilar when touring eastern Europe today). 



> .... A difference of just 60E's. Is that really enough to make you think of not going,


60 Euros = £50 approx = 50L of fuel = 11Gall = 330 miles. To my way of thinking that is a large loss of opportunity. It would not make me not go, but it may force me to cut my cloth more stringently.



> .... surely the better option is to go for 15% less time then the rate is effectively the same!!!


An interesting option - Not in my psyche, an adventure into Europe will more often be longer than envisaged. 



> I'd be interested in MH value as well, I didn't just pick the £30k figure out of the air, went through the latest MMM mag and averaged several pages of ads, the answer was close to £30k.


 Thought this may be the case - 5 yrs ago when I investigated buying our MH what I had noticed on dealer forecourts were vehicles of £20k plus.  I was ignorant of MH values and discovered then that your suggested £30k probably is nearer £40k for the UK in general.  Joining this forum opened my eyes (thanks everyone) especially the older wizened ones who gave advice and stories of selfbuilds, also journies to foreign lands such as Morroco and Croatia. Over 6 months of touring UK and research with guidance from members here I found our MH and thankfully spent a lot less than was first envisaged.



> ... I had no intention to be incongruous, mine is only worth £6 to £7 k depending on view point!


For me when reading the comments first time it felt wrong hence my response - Thank you for the comments it shows that you have compassion and also near equal to myself and probably a lot of other members.



> Our calcs for the cost per mile of a, for example, French trip are different to yours. I ignore tax/mot/insurance an, for some, depreciation, as these are fixed costs you can't avoid, they cost you just that sitting on the drive. We pay for more or less everything by CC and some cash, we know how much cash we start with and how much is left. The CC slips are all saved and added up, in this way we know exactly what we have spent door to door here, incl ferries. So far, it has worked out at £1 per mile, everyone's will be different, but that's our more or less exact cost...


 For me this different method of viewing cost was interesting and within our calculations the revelation of how journeys could be costed may help others. Much like relatives who consider fuel useage in how much they spend each week whilst others would look at what quantity is used.  For me this conversation could be the beginning of a new thread as I suspect members will determine costs in various ways. The fixed costs in my opinion are worth including because they could be zero (i.e. dont have a MH), so the more miles you travel and use the MH the lower the costs per mile, altough total expenditure increases.



> ... It surprises me that we last did 2 weeks in France, total bill was circa £700 that's a week in France all inclusive, for just £175 each!! Try getting an all incl to Spain for that!!


Quite agree - a worthwhile argument to own a MH.  



> Hope this helps, I never intend to offend anyone in a post (though some need it!!!) just observations of what may or not be reality!


The whole experience of discussion and divulging information and opinion is what this forum is about.  I love to add to the conversations and do occassionally with my sense of humour upset the odd member because the grammar or spirit of the message has got lost in the interpretation.  Soon get told off when it happens.  In addition this dialogue has helped me discover how to use some more tools within the texting editor which for me is another learning point - brilliant. 
And yes - private chuckle - some do need it. Thank you for the conversation.

I have now changed the tin hat for a softer woolly one as I'm off to Ringwood, Dorset to watch 160 bangers knock 6 bells out of each other for a £3k prize.

Should ever want to call in for a cuppa when passing through Somerset on the M5 you would be welcomed with no worries. Warning - Dont call between 19 Dec and sometime in March - We will be in Spain or Morroco (fingers crossed).


----------



## maingate (Dec 3, 2016)

I cannot see the emphasis on European travel post Brexit. As a Service Engineer, I travelled extensively throughout Europe (including former members of the USSR) without difficulty. Immigration was a formality, just showing a Passport and carrying on through for my bags.

Changing currency was also just like buying a bag of sweets. At least there are no longer Pesetas, Francs, Marks, Guilders etc.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 3, 2016)

maingate said:


> I cannot see the emphasis on European travel post Brexit. As a Service Engineer, I travelled extensively throughout Europe (including former members of the USSR) without difficulty. Immigration was a formality, just showing a Passport and carrying on through for my bags.
> 
> Changing currency was also just like buying a bag of sweets. At least there are no longer Pesetas, Francs, Marks, Guilders etc.



Hi there,

Do you travel much in Europe now in your motorhome?

Pat


----------



## maingate (Dec 3, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you travel much in Europe now in your motorhome?
> 
> Pat



I spent half my working life travelling. When I retired I vowed never to see another Airport and threw my Passport away.


----------



## barryd (Dec 4, 2016)

maingate said:


> I cannot see the emphasis on European travel post Brexit. As a Service Engineer, I travelled extensively throughout Europe (including former members of the USSR) without difficulty. Immigration was a formality, just showing a Passport and carrying on through for my bags.
> 
> Changing currency was also just like buying a bag of sweets. At least there are no longer Pesetas, Francs, Marks, Guilders etc.



Oh I think there will be no problem travelling in Europe if we leave the EU but there is a very real threat if we follow a hard brexit and end up with no agreement on free movement that we will be subject to the same restrictions as any other none EU country which means a maximum stay of three months in the Schengen area in any six month period.  Thats not scaremongering or anything to do with "Project Fear" That is exactly the way it is now for countries outside of the EU.

This will effect a lot of motorhomers myself included.  There is an EU proposal at the moment to offer British Citizens a chance to retain the EU Citizenship which we have enjoyed as a right since 1993.  If we leave the EU we will have that taken away from us.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyway! Being selfish about it, the pound seems to be going to climb still further against the euro next week.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 4, 2016)

5andy said:


> Anyway! Being selfish about it, the pound seems to be going to climb still further against the euro next week.



Excellent, I can change some money at last - being purely selfish of course.


----------



## John H (Dec 4, 2016)

5andy said:


> Anyway! Being selfish about it, the pound seems to be going to climb still further against the euro next week.



That'll help pay for our Christmas dinner


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 4, 2016)

Boris just been on Tele ducking and diving as usual.
Ge ready for pound to drop on Monday


----------



## John H (Dec 4, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Boris just been on Tele ducking and diving as usual.
> Ge ready for pound to drop on Monday



Careful or somebody will come on and accuse you of being a troll.............or worse!


----------



## Stanski (Dec 4, 2016)

*EUROPEAN TRAVEL - Past, Present and Future*



maingate said:


> I spent half my working life travelling. When I retired I vowed never to see another Airport and threw my Passport away.



Mr Maingate Sir - That has surprised me.  
In prior discussions on the forum I had the belief you were still pootling around in a vehicle.  Is this really true - No Passport?
Is Gateshead really that nice to stay all the time?


My brief appraisal of travel in Euroland since late 70's:
Historic European Travel  - Awkward at times, occassional jobsworths at passport control, poor exchange rates and lots of different coinage to carry.  Not so many countries to easily visit with Cold War issues.

Current European Travel  - A lot simpler and easier (Thanks Schengen) with a few complications in carriage of currencies and remebering vignettes.  Occassional police check or border enquiry.

Future European Travel
Potential rekindling of Visas, more queuing at borders and stringent checks of documents I reckon.  Maybe limits on length of stay and possible irritations in vehicle tax/vignettes.

What else do members think?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 4, 2016)

John H said:


> Careful or somebody will come on and accuse you of being a troll.............or worse!



You should be well used to it by now,water off a duck's back methinks.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 4, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Mr Maingate Sir - That has surprised me.
> In prior discussions on the forum I had the belief you were still pootling around in a vehicle.  Is this really true - No Passport?
> Is Gateshead really that nice to stay all the time?
> 
> ...



Something along those lines for sure. I remember traveling through Europe often with my Mum and Dad throughout the 50's and 60's, and at times the borders were a right pain, not to mention a little bit scary for a young lad (policemen with guns, scary stuff). Not to mention all the different currencies we had to carry with us. One thing is for sure though, we are already in deep do-dah with our continental neighbours, and any more garbage from Boris about retaining our access to the single market while still reducing EU immigration, or Davies coming out with 'have our cake and eat it' one more time, and the remaing 27 countries are going to make our future travel plans very difficult throughout the EU, that is for certain.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 4, 2016)

maingate said:


> I spent half my working life travelling. When I retired I vowed never to see another Airport and threw my Passport away.



Probably for the best eh? Although I suspect travelling around the world on business from airport to airport is a little different from enjoying what Europe has to offer when viewed from a motorhome. Still, at least you won't  have to be too concerned about the Pound/Euro exchange rate other than how it affects prices in UK.

Pat


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 5, 2016)

*↑ £  ↑*

Italian leadership uncertainties push Pound up to almost 1.2 /£


----------



## maingate (Dec 5, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Probably for the best eh? Although I suspect travelling around the world on business from airport to airport is a little different from enjoying what Europe has to offer when viewed from a motorhome. Still, at least you won't  have to be too concerned about the Pound/Euro exchange rate other than how it affects prices in UK.
> 
> Pat



You make it sound like I have no other experience of Europe apart from Business travel (and that included rail travel and driving, as well as flights).

This is the second little pop you have made at me in recent weeks. If I had known that side of your character in the past, I probably would not have put myself out to help when your charger burnt out in Spain. You started a thread recently asking for advice on your charging system, which I could have offered advice on but chose not to. It also makes me reluctant to help anyone else in the future.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 5, 2016)

maingate said:


> You make it sound like I have no other experience of Europe apart from Business travel (and that included rail travel and driving, as well as flights).
> 
> This is the second little pop you have made at me in recent weeks. If I had known that side of your character in the past, I probably would not have put myself out to help when your charger burnt out in Spain. You started a thread recently asking for advice on your charging system, which I could have offered advice on but chose not to. It also makes me reluctant to help anyone else in the future.



I wasn't really having a pop and I apologise if I gave that impression. To be sure I appreciated the help you gave me previously when my charger burnt out. I dont want to fall out with you so apologise again if I upset you.

Pat


----------



## IanH (Dec 5, 2016)

*Pound to drop?????*



jacquigem said:


> Boris just been on Tele ducking and diving as usual.
> Ge ready for pound to drop on Monday



£ to Euro, Monday,    up to 1.1884
£ to USD, Monday,    up to 1.2748

Exactly when on Monday is your predicted fall???:dance:


----------



## ricc (Dec 5, 2016)

i see italy's pm lost the vote and is resigning.


which i gather triggers a general election with the main credible oposition campaining on a leave the euro ticket cos membership of the eurozone is perceived to have shafted italy's economy.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 5, 2016)

IanH said:


> £ to Euro, Monday,    up to 1.1884
> £ to USD, Monday,    up to 1.2748
> 
> Exactly when on Monday is your predicted fall???:dance:



It already has. It hit €1.20 earlier today and is now back to €1.19. Can't see it going much over €1.20 anytime soon


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 5, 2016)

ricc said:


> i see italy's pm lost the vote and is resigning.
> 
> 
> which i gather triggers a general election with the main credible oposition campaining on a leave the euro ticket cos membership of the eurozone is perceived to have shafted italy's economy.



There was a quote on the BBC that I read earlier that this would not necessarily automatically trigger an election. Also another that Italy was very much in the same position now as it was before their referrendum. Seems we will have to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> You should be well used to it by now,water off a duck's back methinks.



Makes a change for you to post something I can agree with - water off a duck's back sums it up perfectly


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 7, 2016)

John H said:


> Makes a change for you to post something I can agree with - water off a duck's back sums it up perfectly



Excellent,we finally have mutual agreement at last,I like to keep the trolls happy.


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Excellent,we finally have mutual agreement at last,I like to keep the trolls happy.



Just as I take pleasure in bringing a smile to the faces of those who choose to insult when they can't be bothered to think


----------

